# Bijou's new dog tag



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Inspired by the beautiful dog tags on etsy, I decided to make one for Bijou. It is a little larger than a nickel, sterling silver with a pink tourmaline set into a little gold bezel 
A jewel for my jewel  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

You made that?? Wow! It's beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's so pretty!! How did you make that?


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

That's so so pretty. .. well done  x 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That is beautiful, you're very talented.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, how talented are you?! It's beautiful.


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, that's really a beautiful piece ! 

I try to avoid really nice things like that because I take my guys Hunting along a Bayou which runs close along side my property. My guys jump in and get wet and dirty to catch Frogs and small Snakes. I try not to have anything on them which won't take the moisture and dry quickly. So, Stainless and Nylon are what they wear.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a super pretty tag! I love the jewel in it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Awe! Thank you all so much for the wonderful compliments! 

coco_little_bear, I cut the round shape out of a sheet of silver, put the writing in with a round bur, drilled the hole for the gold bezel, soldered the bezel in place and set the stone. I used sand paper to texture the front for a fun finish.

SWHouston, it sounds like you and your Chis have a really fun filled life! Bijou came from California when I adopted her and she does not even like to get her paws wet


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> SWHouston, it sounds like you and your Chis have a really fun filled life! Bijou came from California when I adopted her and she does not even like to get her paws wet


HA, well Navi hasn't actually dived in just yet. I have (3) Yorkies who think catching and fighting over who eats which part of a Frog is the best thing since a sliced Cheese Treat. So far She seems quite interested in what's going on though.

Navi is a Rescue who has only been with us a very short time, but, She's definitely making a place of Her own in our Hearts. 



Ref Navi Intro:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/newbie-corner/117761-navis-flight-into-paradise.html


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a beautiful tag. Love your dogs name, it's my nickname my older sister gave me when I was little.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done!! You are obviously very artistic which I always admire as I am sooo not!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

This is awesome! You're very talented. You should sell these!


----------

